# Aquascape for my Shrimp



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all, been a while since I've posted anything.

I got tired of the moss-only shrimp setups in my other tanks so here is my high-maintenance plant setup I'm testing out with a few shrimp. Been 2 weeks so far and seems like the shrimp are quite comfortable. Please excuse the state of the blyxa japonica, I took the video after pruning.






btw is there BB coding for youtube vids? I couldn't seem to do it.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good kev.. let me know how that goes. whats the dosing and co2/substrate stats. Let me know bc im thinking of doing the same. I have the whole setup ready to go, but I dosed for the last scape and the shrimps didnt do to well.. actually 80% death. Im even affraid to add co2 right now.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That aquascape is so good...
What kind of co2 you using?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome hc
advice to make it grow like that?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

arinsi said:


> advice to make it grow like that?


 possess and exercise god-like underwater gardening skills!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great!

How long did it take from HC to grow like this?

What is that sponge in the corner?


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice Tank! Those are some high quality CRS. Very hard to find in the GTA.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

*Nice shrimp!*

beautiful crystal reds


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Wonderful tank sir.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*blyxa japonica*

Hi,
Next time you are weeding some out, would be happy to buy some off you!
let me know!
thanks


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys  
Added some otos today. I'll take some pics soon and post them up, I have a bad habit of not keeping journals of my aquascapes.



jimmyjam said:


> whats the dosing and co2/substrate stats.


10 gallon
Light: Coralife 30watt CF 10hrs/day
Filtration: Rena XP1
Substrate: ADA Amazonia II
CO2: DIY connected to the filter intake
Dosing 3x Week: 1/8tsp KNO3, 1/32tsp KH2P04, 2ml Trace Elements
Temp/pH/GH/KH: 25C/6.8/8/5



igor.kanshyn said:


> How long did it take from HC to grow like this?
> What is that sponge in the corner?


Got 4 pots split into 24 plugs from menagerie petshop, and took 8 weeks to achieve 80-90% coverage.

Sponge is a filter attachment for the canister filter intake so the shrimps don't get sucked up.



arinsi said:


> advice to make it grow like that?


Nothing special, it's easy as long as you have the equipment to do it. Good lighting, co2, ferts, that's all.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice setup Kevin...the video with those CRS makes your tank to look like a 30gal instead of a 10gal


----------



## joey1234 (Jan 4, 2010)

Those are some pretty high quality crystal reds, where'd you get them?


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

They are offspring from shrimp two batches, US and Japan. US shrimp were from a guy on aquabid.com, Japan shrimp were brought over by a friend.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kevdawg said:


> They are offspring from shrimp two batches, US and Japan. US shrimp were from a guy on aquabid.com, Japan shrimp were brought over by a friend.


Damn, that's a really nice tank. How often do you prune the HC? They cover very nicely. As for the blyxa japonica, how did you managed to keep them rooted? I find that if I bunch them up like that, they tend to compete for space and push each other out.
Lastly, man, I can't believe you're using those CRS for experiments... when are you selling any of your extras? I really like the one with the stop sign on it's back. Very pretty.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

